# ARCOR STANDART WLAN ROUTER "Prestige 660HW-67"



## R00Ki3 (16. Februar 2005)

Prestige 660HW-67 (Standart WlanRouter von Arcor)...
Eure Meinung erfahrung usw...
Bei Arcor habe ich erfahren es sei nur eins möglich entweder Wlan oder Lan.
Was ich mir aber irgendwie schwer vorstellen kann hab ich noch nie was von gehört.

? IST DAS MÖGLICH DAS NUR WLAN ODER LAN MÖGLICH IST ?

IST BEI VERTRAGSABSCHLUß DABEI UND DESHALB PREIS UNSCHLAGBAR...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Februar 2005)

*Re: Arcor Standard WLAN Router "Prestige 660HW-67"*

Hi,

sei so nett und "schrei" hier nicht so rum.
Durchgehende Großschreibung ist hier ebenso unerwünscht wie durchgehende Kleinschreibung.
Bei deiner Schreibweise kommt noch erschwerend dazu, dass es im Allgemeinen als
Geschrei aufgefasst wird. Insofern bitte in Zukunft normal schreiben. Danke.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## R00Ki3 (16. Februar 2005)

Da bedanke ich mich ja noch mal für deine informativen Daten um die ich zuvor gebeten habe.
Wenn doch nur alle so hilfreich wären wie du dann sehe die Welt doch um einiges besser aus und es würde nicht so viele Personen geben die absolut unnötige Äußerungen von sich lassen.


----------

